# ID these please



## slade (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone identify these?

When they were younger, they had a lot more blue.









Now they're more yellow, but the dominant one still shows blue when coloring up.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The first pic looks like they are some type johanni hybrid, but johanni would normally go from yellow to blue - not the other way around. In the second pic, their faces have more of a tropheops look, but I don't think they're pure. Probably some type of tropheops hybrid, but maybe somebody else will recognize something different.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

looks like female bumble bee


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bumblebees don't go from blue to yellow, they are born yellow.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Kenyi go from Blue to yellow.
all juvies and females are blue. males turn yellow. they are one of the most aggressive cichclids too.
I have 1 male with 5 females and hes actually not that bad.

They arent actually Kenyi though, kenyi have vertical stripes, yours look more like a johanni type or hybrid. heres a similar fish I have


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

They look part johanni with some yellow Lion's Cove. But other mixtures might produce a similar blend.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I have no idea, these are confsuing... they do have a vague Pseudotreopheus look, such as Interruptus, Johanni, Elongatus Ornatus, Socolofi.

Figure out which is the dominant color and which is the non-dominant juvenile color... yellow or blue? Any barring that intensifies?


----------

